# vb6 open cash drawer



## swagnut (Nov 6, 2008)

hi guys. i'm looking for ways to open a cash drawer using MSComm or other methods. i'd appreciate your help vey much.

thanks in advance.


----------



## jdean (Jan 20, 2002)

No way to answer this question without details on the hardware (cash drawer) you're using. However, rather than posting the details here, you might first want to check on the vendor's site because they may provide sample code.


----------

